# New Echo skill: Election reports



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/nbc-news-launches-amazon-echo-alexa-skill-around-decision-2016-n529136

In the unlikely event that you aren't getting enough election news already, Alexa would like to help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

last few days we've been getting way WAY more robocalls . . . . I'm sure it's because Virginia is one of the states having a primary today. Fortunately, with NoMoRoBo, it rings once and then gets shunted into never never land.   Oh! . . . look. . . there's another one now . . . and there's only about 15 minutes left to even vote!

I think TiVo and the cable companies should be promoting the heck out of their DVRs with the slogan "no need to listen to political commercials; just flip right past and get back to your show!".


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This has been a change in Oklahoma....I'm used to us being ignored by candidates of both parties except when they stop here at thousand dollar a plate fundraisers. This time we are getting actual campaign stops, commercials, and even robocalls! We aren't used to that here...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

https://www.nomorobo.com/
"Get started today. Put an end to robocallers and telemarketers once and for all. It's simple and it's free."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> https://www.nomorobo.com/
> "Get started today. Put an end to robocallers and telemarketers once and for all. It's simple and it's free."


and it works! Though not available for all phone systems . . . Verizon FiOS, yes, but regular Verizon, no, for example. Not sure why the difference.

Though . . . it also stops the charity calls . . . like when they have it on auto dialer but if you actually answer a real human person will pick up to talk to you. I did like getting those because it would remind me to get rid of junk around the house. But I'm willing to lose them to also lose all the illegal cold call telemarketers and the political junk. And I still get mailings and can call THEM if I want stuff collected.


----------

